# Can someone help me decipher my test results?



## kdbug03 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have suspected I'm hypo for a while despite being told my bloodwork came back normal since I'm reading so much conflicting information! Can someone please look at these and tell me what they think?

Test done in April 2010 
TSH 2.44 (Range .40-4.50)
T4 Thyorixine Total 7.9 (Range 4.5-12.5)
Free T4 Index 2.6 (Range 1.4-3.8)
T3 Uptake 33 (Range 22-35)

Test done February 2011 (Test ordered by an Endo I visited)
TSH 2.06 (Range .40-4.5)
T4 Free .9 (Range .8-1.8)

Are these numbers normal like I've been told? I'm trying to figure out what's making me have all these crazy and annoying symptoms


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Your numbers are very which like my numbers when I started treatment for hypothyroidism. You should have your thyroid antibodies tested, as well as your FREE T3 - both are important measurements. The antibodies to see if you are having thyroid issues because of an autoimmune condition like Hashimoto's, and the Free T3 to see what is going on with the active thyroid hormone. Without those measurements, it would be hard to determine that all is normal.

What are your symptoms?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdbug03 said:


> I have suspected I'm hypo for a while despite being told my bloodwork came back normal since I'm reading so much conflicting information! Can someone please look at these and tell me what they think?
> 
> Test done in April 2010
> TSH 2.44 (Range .40-4.50)
> ...


They are in range but that is about all. As far as I am concerned, ranges are only to establish a "baseline" and detect movement either up or down.

I think you are hypo. 2/11 test.........you hardly have any FREE T4. So far, no one has run your FREE T3 but I suspect it is low also.

Please read:

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Also, most of us feel best w/TSH @1.0 or less and with the FREES in the upper 75% of the range given by your lab.

These tests could help you get to the bottom of things.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## kdbug03 (Oct 20, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> Your numbers are very which like my numbers when I started treatment for hypothyroidism. You should have your thyroid antibodies tested, as well as your FREE T3 - both are important measurements. The antibodies to see if you are having thyroid issues because of an autoimmune condition like Hashimoto's, and the Free T3 to see what is going on with the active thyroid hormone. Without those measurements, it would be hard to determine that all is normal.
> 
> What are your symptoms?


Hi Heidi,

Here are some symptoms I am experiencing. I'm at my wits end here trying to figure out what is causing all of these. Thyoid? Food allergies? Adrenal fatigue? I'm just ready to know so I can fix it!

Less stamina/energy than others, low/no sex drive, chronic low (very low in my case) grade depression, often feeling cold, cold hands/feet, palpitations (not always) bizarre and debilitating reaction to exercise (also not always) thinning outer eyebrows, fatigue, air hunger, forgetfullness, foggy thinking, PMS, horrible menstrual cramps, moodiness/irritability, acne (face/chest/arms), total exhaustion, total lack of motivation, broken/peeling nails, anxiety (mild and random), no appetite in the mornings, swollen lymph glands, allergies (these set in about 1 yr ago)

I think thats most of what I'm experiencing and what's weird and most annoying is my symptoms bounce ALL over the place! I get different ones all the time, some days I feel great, others miserable. It's a horrible rollercoaster and doctors office fees are starting to add up while I'm getting no answers


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdbug03 said:


> Hi Heidi,
> 
> Here are some symptoms I am experiencing. I'm at my wits end here trying to figure out what is causing all of these. Thyoid? Food allergies? Adrenal fatigue? I'm just ready to know so I can fix it!
> 
> ...


With swollen lymph nodes, ultra-sound or RAIU (radioactive uptake) is strongly recommended.


----------



## kdbug03 (Oct 20, 2011)

Andros said:


> With swollen lymph nodes, ultra-sound or RAIU (radioactive uptake) is strongly recommended.


I actually just did an CT xray of my neck last week and my thyroid looks normal said my doc. The lymph nodes on the left side of my neck are scarred so are constantly raised and are able to be felt (which is why he ordered the xray, to see what was going on there). Sometimes the nodes there swell a bit larger, I can't figure out if it's diet related or what makes it fluctuate. My lymph nodes at my pelvis are usually swollen also. 
But with so many sypmtoms that are somewhat vague and easily pawned off to other things, and "normal" test results to boot, I'm just stuck  I suspect adrenal fatigue, but is it my thyroid causing my adrenal to go out of whack or vice versa? Candida is another culprit on my list and I'm totally overwhelmed to be honest. Hypo was the first thing I suspected when this all began and I just want to make sure I can for sure cross it off my list or not


----------

